

Lessons learned in building RQ - ivankirigin
https://speakerdeck.com/nvie/lessons-learned-in-building-rq

======
r4vik
RQ is cool but it's not fair to say that celery is complicated, if you use
redis rather than rabbitMQ then celery is just as easy to set up and has all
the features RQ wants to add in 0.4 and 0.5

